# مقدمة تعريفية لكورس الجيل الرابع lte للمهندس محمود عبدالعزيز



## محمود010 (22 فبراير 2013)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* اهلا بحضراتكم جميع مهندسين ومهندسات الاتصالات بالوطن العربى فى أول وأضخم كورس عربى فى الجيل الرابع من الاتصالات الخلوية LTE .*


* تدوينة اليوم هى مقدمة الكورس وفيها سنتعرف على محتويات الكورس والتى ستكون مفاجئة للجميع حيث لم يتم شرح معظم ماسيتم شرحه بهذا الكوس حتى فى الكورسات العربية .*

* وقد أوشكت عل الانتهاء من ملفات الشرح والتى ستكون بها حقوق الملكية لمدونة نظرة بعمق كما انها غير منقولة من اى كورس اخر .*

* ولمعرفة محتويات الكورس رفعت لكم صور لأول سلايد من كل كل شبتر حيث قمت بتقسيم الكورس الى 8 شباتر بالاضافة الى اخر فيديو والذى سيكون عبارة عن شرح لمشروع تخرجى الذى كان فى LTE حتى نكون شرحنا الكورس نظرى وعملى .*​ ​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 


​ 






​ 

 
​ 






​ ​ *

سعر الكورس :*

*دعوة من القلب بأنى يهدينى الله عز وجل وان يجعلنى من أهل الفردوس الأعلى وأن يرحمنى ويرحم جميع المسلمين احياءا وأمواتا .*​ 
​ * سيبدأ الكورس قريبا جدا ان شاء الله
*

* بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله*
​


----------



## محمود010 (22 فبراير 2013)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* اهلا بحضراتكم جميع مهندسين ومهندسات الاتصالات بالوطن العربى فى أول وأضخم كورس عربى فى الجيل الرابع من الاتصالات الخلوية LTE .*


* تدوينة اليوم هى مقدمة الكورس وفيها سنتعرف على محتويات الكورس والتى ستكون مفاجئة للجميع حيث لم يتم شرح معظم ماسيتم شرحه بهذا الكوس حتى فى الكورسات العربية .*

* وقد أوشكت عل الانتهاء من ملفات الشرح والتى ستكون بها حقوق الملكية لمدونة نظرة بعمق كما انها غير منقولة من اى كورس اخر .*

* ولمعرفة محتويات الكورس رفعت لكم صور لأول سلايد من كل كل شبتر حيث قمت بتقسيم الكورس الى 8 شباتر بالاضافة الى اخر فيديو والذى سيكون عبارة عن شرح لمشروع تخرجى الذى كان فى LTE حتى نكون شرحنا الكورس نظرى وعملى .*​ ​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 


​ 






​ 

 
​ 






​ 

​ * سعر الكورس :*


*دعوة من القلب بأنى يهدينى الله عز وجل وان يجعلنى من أهل الفردوس الأعلى وأن يرحمنى ويرحم جميع المسلمين احياءا وأمواتا .*​ 
​ * سيبدأ الكورس قريبا جدا ان شاء الله
*

* بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله*​


----------



## Eng. Alskaini (24 فبراير 2013)

باركـ الله فيك . . ورزقك ما تتمنى 
أسأل الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء 

في إنتظار إنطلاق الكورس . . .


----------



## سامر كردم (24 فبراير 2013)

ربنا اهدينا واهديك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## stihah (27 فبراير 2013)

هياااااا ان مشتاق للكورس ده


----------



## سموالمعالي (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الجهد 
ارجو منك او من الاخوان المهندسين الموجودين إذا كان لديك او لديهم اي كتاب يشرح الجيل الرابع تنزيل رابط له وشكرا للجميع


----------



## engineers_center (4 أبريل 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## علي طه (18 مايو 2013)

تمنياتي للاخ محمود كل التوفيق ....منحن مشتاقين للكورسات القادمة ان شاءالله


----------



## Ahmed bajaman (19 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير ..
ياريت تخبرنا وين اقدر احمل الكورسس ..
تحياتي


----------

